# Arcadia OT2 T5 luminaire - effective bulbs?



## Calzone (30 Jan 2012)

I have recently bought this luminaire and it comes with 4 "tropical" T5 bulbs.  Not sure if these are supplied by arcadia or the retailer.  Does anyone have experience of these bulbs (assuming they are arcadia supplied)?  Or does it not really matter unless you are into finessing things?


----------



## hinch (30 Jan 2012)

from what I understand the tubes don't really matter its more a personal perference for the humans viewing the tank as long as you've got enough wattage and there's enough penetration to the bottom colour is kinda irrelevent. at a guess the tropical tubes are the slightly purple/pinkish tubes


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Jan 2012)

When i bought it a few years ago these tubes was the first which i replaced. I had headache from the pinkish color of it. Haven't seen any advantage maybe the redish color looked a bit better with it. Now running with Osram 865 HO


----------



## Calzone (30 Jan 2012)

yes - just reading the sticky and various other detailed analyses on here and elsewhere, seems like most bulbs will work fine (though more tailored spectral emissions in the blue and red and reducing green might be better or rather give more PUR for plants for any given wattage), so its down to the colours you like.

I suppose I ought to just, you know, turn it on!!  Haven't done so yet as tank still cycling unplanted and no point encouraging algae...


----------



## hinch (30 Jan 2012)

lol having it turned on for 10 minutes is hardly gonna cause a bloom


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Jan 2012)

Check this i dig a bit in my archive for you  

The wall is pure white so you can imagine how the Ppro tubes repainted the living room  


Aquarium 240L Arcadia OT2 Light by viktorlantos, on Flickr

with daylight ones


After the maintenance by viktorlantos, on Flickr

its also daylight


Asian Spirit by viktorlantos, on Flickr

so choose whatever fits to you the best. some bulbs gives strange colors which is hard to live with on a long term especially with open top tanks.


----------



## Calzone (30 Jan 2012)

I see what you mean viktor, they say a picture paints a thousand words!  So thanks for that.  And congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Themuleous (31 Jan 2012)

Have you seen JamesC's thread on bulbs?

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=555

Very useful

Sam


----------



## Calzone (31 Jan 2012)

Yes indeed.  It's quite difficult to find some f these bulbs these days.  I do wish manufacturers would publish a standard spectrum chart.  That said, the look can only really be determined by seeing photos ( with consistent white balance settings) of actual tanks.

I think I will give the standard lamps a try first, then from that thread most likely look at 965 plus grolux (or may not need grolux if the Arcadia bulbs are similar -pinkish).


----------



## skeletonw00t (8 Feb 2012)

Arcadia Freshwater OT5 800mm 2 x 24w T5 Overtank Luminaire 

Does anyone know if this light will fit a tank thats 810mm long? :/

I dont want to have to buy a 1000mm long luminaire just to fit.


----------



## Calzone (8 Feb 2012)

Don't have that model, but assuming its designed similar to the OT2, then I would expect it will.  The legs are attached to poles that slide into the body of the luminaire and have adjustable lengths, meaning it can fit a range of tank withs a few cm around the 800mm


----------



## toadass (11 Feb 2012)

The OT5 will fit from 675mm -  825mm

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arcadia-0T5-F ... 3a5ad28cdb

Hope this helps

Matt


----------

